# Formular mit Texteditor



## mediamacher (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Formular, in dem ich wie bei einem Mailprogramm wie gmx etc. den Text mit einem integrierten Editor bearbeiten kann. Hat jemand einen kleinen Tip für mich?

MfG,

Matthias


----------



## Gottox (2. Juli 2005)

Du meinst einen Richtexteditor?
http://www.richtext.org.uk/
http://www.htmlarea.com/
http://mjablonski.zope.de/Epoz
http://hypertextarea.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Karl Förster (2. Juli 2005)

Nicht zu vergessen:
http://www.fckeditor.net/ Mein Favorit


----------

